# TweetDeck in miui



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get tweetdeck installed in miui? Whenever I try, it just says not installed


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you set on tweet deck? Seesmic and hootsuite are pretty smooth.


----------



## dom707 (Jun 11, 2011)

On page 32 of the rom thread there is a post to fix the missing apps


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"dom707 said:


> On page 32 of the rom thread there is a post to fix the missing apps


Thanks found it! You don't happen to also know how to get to CWM do you?


----------



## eski7399 (Jun 15, 2011)

I use terminal and type su then enter then reboot recovery and enter


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

To get into CWR just go into rom manager and hit reboot into clockwork.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

EDIT: wrong thread sorry


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

there is an update to miui to fix all the problems so far


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i can make one pretty quickly if u want me to...its just 2 files that fix those 2 problems...the torch problem and the market problem


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> i can make one pretty quickly if u want me to...its just 2 files that fix those 2 problems...the torch problem and the market problem


There already is a fix made by miui developer its in the miui thread under the developer section

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nevsdad (Jun 7, 2011)

Does the update fix the Tweetdeck issue? Thanks

Update: Just went into market and it is now allowing me to install...:money:


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

has tweetdeck fixed the facebook problem? i used to use it all the time but had to stop when i couldnt post anything to facebook


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"gi812 said:


> has tweetdeck fixed the facebook problem? i used to use it all the time but had to stop when i couldnt post anything to facebook


It seems to work fine for me


----------

